# Pencil chair done..



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

this is just lovely to make, i did notice( could be me) that the tenons on the slats needed to be a tad wider but really enjoyed making it, thanks martin..


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Jan 2014)

As I said to Martin. They are cute and I think they could sell well..... but would you have to sell them with the pencils ?


----------



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

no i wouldn't, just have one to hand full of them to show what it looks like, adding the pencils would make it too expensive..


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

as a matter of interest, what would you sell something like this for (without pencils)
and how would you finish the wood?


----------



## Baldhead (29 Jan 2014)

Very nice Steve and a good idea.

Baldhead


----------



## woodndrum (29 Jan 2014)

Jmac80 me sell for a fiver, finish with a couple of light sprays of satin clear coat.


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

woodndrum":3u455fe9 said:


> Jmac80 me sell for a fiver, finish with a couple of light sprays of satin clear coat.


Thanks
And what wood? something like 6mm birch ply or...?


----------



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":3329bnhb said:


> woodndrum":3329bnhb said:
> 
> 
> > Jmac80 me sell for a fiver, finish with a couple of light sprays of satin clear coat.
> ...


Hi
I just cut this out of mdf to see what's it's like to build, at about a fiver for each one I wouldn't want to make it out of anything else really unless you have ply to hand, you could always sell it as they can decorate it in their own colours..


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

stevebuk":1bzzn54t said:


> you could always sell it as they can decorate it in their own colours..



Good plan Steve, What thickness?


----------



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

This was 6 mm thick, but you could use any thickness so long as you keep it in balance..


----------



## boysie39 (30 Jan 2014)

Nice piece Steve , looks great loaded with the pencils . Well done to Martin for sure .

I don't reckon you would be making too many from MDF Steve as you have said many times dust is always a problem .
Looks to be a top seller .


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

Thank Eugene, I have some mdf left over from past jobs, just can't seem to get on with ply, most of it that I have used seems like rubbish..


----------



## rspsteve (30 Jan 2014)

Steve can you post a pic without the pencils?

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

rspsteve":30reu9h6 said:


> Steve can you post a pic without the pencils?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



if you look at Martins picture thread 'pencil bench' you can see the chair better, i just happened to have more pencils, :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (31 Jan 2014)

We'll got my first orders for 5 of the chairs at £5 a pop, lovely stuff..


----------



## RogerP (1 Feb 2014)

Not my usual sort of thing at all but couldn't not after a niece saw it. 

Had to dig out the old Colwells jigsaw and plane down a piece or redwood


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

That is just beautiful Roger


----------



## stevebuk (1 Feb 2014)

I will echo what James has said, it looks lovely..


----------



## Alexam (1 Feb 2014)

Nice one Roger and very quick after seeing Steve's work

Alex


----------



## RogerP (1 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the comments folk. I have a couple of observations for anyone contemplating making one.

The design as printed directly from the downloaded image was too small (on my PC set-up anyway) for normal diameter pencils to fit the holes. So I imported the image into Gimp (any good image program would do) and enlarged it until the holes were sufficiently big. Obviously the whole thing grows a little as well but that does not really matter.

The second point is that for a child's use it probably would be better to use thicker wood, At least for the sides use thicker wood than is obtained by measuring the seat and back tab slots from the plan. This would mean either using thinner wood for seat and back pieces or cutting normal tenons on the thicker wood instead of plain tabs. There's not really enough space to increase the thickness of the slots in the sides.


----------



## martinka (1 Feb 2014)

RogerP":17st3hd7 said:


> Thanks for the comments folk. I have a couple of observations for anyone contemplating making one.
> 
> The design as printed directly from the downloaded image was too small (on my PC set-up anyway) for normal diameter pencils to fit the holes. So I imported the image into Gimp (any good image program would do) and enlarged it until the holes were sufficiently big. Obviously the whole thing grows a little as well but that does not really matter.
> 
> The second point is that for a child's use it probably would be better to use thicker wood, At least for the sides use thicker wood than is obtained by measuring the seat and back tab slots from the plan. This would mean either using thinner wood for seat and back pieces or cutting normal tenons on the thicker wood instead of plain tabs. There's not really enough space to increase the thickness of the slots in the sides.



Why not just use a bigger drill? I mean, without scaling up the drawing. I think I used a 7mm, or maybe a 7.5mm drill, which was plenty big enough for the pencils I had.


----------



## stevebuk (1 Feb 2014)

Agree with Martin , and you could probably go a touch wider to make it more stable for kids to use. I want to try and put a floor on it to hold sharpener and rubber..


----------



## RogerP (2 Feb 2014)

I found that the pencils I had were a little tight even using a 7.5mm hole. I scaled up to be able to keep a reasonable distance between pencils.

Each to his own.


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

THANKS Lads you got me sat here measuring pencils with my calipers I must get a life. :roll: 
Geoff


----------



## martinka (2 Feb 2014)

RogerP":149mf41f said:


> I found that the pencils I had were a little tight even using a 7.5mm hole. I scaled up to be able to keep a reasonable distance between pencils.
> 
> Each to his own.



I kinda thought pencils were all a similar size, but only having 3 pencils, what would I know? 

Roger, I just had a look at your photobucket pages - some gorgeous looking items there that's you've made. Is the rocking chair full size? And the tricycle?


----------



## RogerP (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks for your comments 

There are two rocking chairs on there, the Shaker is full size copy of an original (also the side table) The other was made for a very large Teddy Bear owned by a 3 year old - but it's big enough for him also. The tricycle was made for a 5 year old young lady.


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Feb 2014)

Roger.... I just had a sneaky peek at your photo bucket pictures as well...... some beautiful items.

I particularly like your small draws. Can I ask how you do the runners/ internal bit?

Perhaps some pictures of without the draws in?
It's just this is something I am wanting to have a go at


----------



## RogerP (3 Feb 2014)

I use several different methods but stopped grooves centrally in the drawer box side and corresponding rails in the cabinet carcass is a good way for miniatures.

Can't take many photos of the cabinet internals as mostly they were given away to friends and relations.

Here's one I use in the workshop so it's a bit dirty, dusty and "used" but it'll show what I mean.







Here's a download link in my Dropbox to a freebie American Fine Woodworking magazine with some stuff about cabinets and drawers. 
(It's legal as FW gave it away as a free download).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xevzhd1tow3zbpd/0201.pdf


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks a lot for the pictures. I think I can manage that!!!

Appreciate your time


----------



## RogerP (3 Feb 2014)

Melinda_dd":25w3nk6a said:


> ........... I think I can manage that!!!............



Yes, its simple, quick and effective.


----------

